# New Mobile Which One?



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

My Contract is up soon and am looking at getting another phone as my son has plagued me for my HTC Desire, fancy an Iphone but rental is expensive, would appreciate your advise on the latest phones and suggestions.


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

Go for the iPhone mate, it's worth the extra cash:thumb:


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

iPhone all the way. Had a couple of HTCs previously and they can't hold a candle to the iphone4s, it's a little pricey but worth it IMO


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Mines up to and either going for Samsung galaxy nexus, Samsung s3 (released shortly) or HTC one x. Can't go wrong with them. All better phones than iPhone. IPhone is very limited imo. :thumbup:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Subc said:


> My Contract is up soon and am looking at getting another phone as my son has plagued me for my HTC Desire, fancy an Iphone but rental is expensive, would appreciate your advise on the latest phones and suggestions.


The 4s is good and the right kinda size, handsets seem to be forever growing now, how the hell someone gets a galaxy note or sony ion in their jeans pocket I would like to know.
As you are getting the handset on the knock, you will be tied for 24 months, perhaps hold out until the ip5 is out so you can compare it with the One X, Sony Xperia S, Galaxy S3 and the other top handsets out currently.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

iPhone .4s 

It is the best 
All the others are iPhone wannabies


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

greenwagon said:


> iPhone .4s
> 
> It is the best
> All the others are iPhone wannabies


Perhaps when you typed IS you meant WAS, the iphone is the one now playing catchup as the 5 will prove


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Perhaps when you typed IS you meant WAS, the iphone is the one now playing catchup as the 5 will prove


Couldn't agree anymore Avanti. Since the S2 its the iPhone that has been playing catch-up.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Android all the way. You can then keep any apps you've already purchased and you have a great deal of custom ROMs and mods with Android.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

One X is an amazig bit of kit and having moved from the iphone 4s it beats it hands down Why pay so much for the apple when there are others out there that caan do a lot more for a lot less. 

HTC one X go for it.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

HTC and Andriod all the way! Had my Desire two years and it is the first time ever I have not been bothered about upgrading! Usually I am chomping at the bit for upgrade time. 

I am due an upgrade in 2 weeks and I will be sticking with HTC. One X for me or the S, if the X is too big.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ha! It's gonna be one of those threads!! You're either Android or Apple, no one ever sees eye to eye over the two :wall: you're best having a look at what's available on the contact you're after, try them, use them, see what you think and as mentioned earlier something simple like fitting in your pocket could make a difference!!


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

nick3814 said:


> Ha! It's gonna be one of those threads!! You're either Android or Apple, no one ever sees eye to eye over the two :wall: you're best having a look at what's available on the contact you're after, try them, use them, see what you think and as mentioned earlier something simple like fitting in your pocket could make a difference!!


My point of view with the iPhone is it's more expensive than Android equivalents, more restricted and the layer of glass on the front of a mobile phone is downright stupid. The number of Apple products with crazy paving on the front I've seen are too many to count.

iOS is a nice smooth OS but I can't say I'm a fan of it. Android phones are constantly coming out with faster processors and older models are equally as responsive as the iPhone with custom ROMs.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

sirkuk said:


> iPhone is it's more expensive than Android equivalents, more restricted


Sums up my thoughts. The word restrictive being paramount.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Have a look at the new Sony xperia S, this is what I just got and its very good with a 12mp camera, 32GB memory and Android. I was going to get a S11 but this is far better and has a more powerfull processor


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Probably going to be a five pager with apple v Andoid 

That life  
Although quite like the new ' note ' 
When you get as old as me it get hard to read the smaller screen


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Nokia 6300 is where it's at  spread the word!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Yup, another Apple V Android thread.

But as always look at whats important to you.
Problem now is that the price of contracts means that you are going to be spending upwards of £25+ per month, so you might as well spend the cash to get what you really want.

I have a HTC Wildfire and its good. Well it was 18 months ago.
I want bigger and its a toss up between the New Sammy S3 when its released and well, thats it.

I have had an iPhone and they are nice. Problem is that most of the other manufacturers top line products are technically better than the iPhone, so why pay more?

Do your research.
Have a fiddle (with the phone)


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

My contract has been up since January I'm just waiting for the iPhone 5 !!!!!!!

The comment about pocket size is strange as I would prefer to carry an old analogue phone in my pocket and my iPhone to call and text!!!!!!! Impresses the women more !!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I was an Android/HTC man, had the HD2 (flashed to Android) for 2 years and thought it was so much better than the iphone (although i had never owned one).

Until i got an iP4s this Christmas, it is better in most respects, not so good in others. The apps are generally much better than Android and they nearly always work, and with the daily "FreeApp" apps, there are loads of paid apps on offer.

The iP4s just works, great bit of kit. Recently won an iPad2 and having the both is awesone with iCloud. 

I never wanted to be an apple fanboy, but i've become everything i despise...


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

Shiny said:


> I was an Android/HTC man, had the HD2 (flashed to Android) for 2 years and thought it was so much better than the iphone (although i had never owned one).
> 
> Until i got an iP4s this Christmas, it is better in most respects, not so good in others. The apps are generally much better than Android and they nearly always work, and with the daily "FreeApp" apps, there are loads of paid apps on offer.
> 
> ...


Lucky to work in IT and get to use loads of different stuff. Not an Apple fan as I think they are more for the design/fashion conscious.

But I have the 4S (had every iPhone), Windows Phones, and Androids. I always end up going back to the iPhone.

It just works, there is an app for everything and jailbroken opens up so many more possibilities.

Finally you cannot beat the support at the apple stores.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

If I could get iPhone apps on a galaxy s2 it would be perfect

Used to have a s2, and loved all the android tweaks and flashing custom tons etc

But have the 4s now an it just works flawlessly


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I changed from an iPhone 4 to HTC Sensation XE and the differences are huge. 

The HTC is planets ahead of the iPhone. 

Apple customer care is excellent. I did have to have my phone replaced 4 times in 6 months though.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Subc said:


> My Contract is up soon and am looking at getting another phone as my son has plagued me for my HTC Desire, fancy an Iphone but rental is expensive, would appreciate your advise on the latest phones and suggestions.


Samsung Galaxy S2 - brilliant fone! I have one and no issues at all plus gorgeous screen :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've had an HTC HD2 for a couple of years and I love it although I'm thinking of upgrading to the Sensation XE. I have looked at the One X but the battery life puts me off. However, I'm wondering if I should put android on my HD2 first. One of the main things I miss is flash content in browsers, which I think the newer phones can support.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> I've had an HTC HD2 for a couple of years and I love it although I'm thinking of upgrading to the Sensation XE. I have looked at the One X but the battery life puts me off. However, I'm wondering if I should put android on my HD2 first. One of the main things I miss is flash content in browsers, which I think the newer phones can support.


:doublesho I can't believe you've gone 2 years on WM6.5!

I nearly threw mine in the bin after 6 months it was so bad. Seriously, you must flash it to Android. It will be like buying a new phone. The HD2 is very capable (apart from the small internal memory). You won't regret it, just make sure you find a good easy to follow guide with a tried and tested rom (i used a DFT one). :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Shiny said:


> :doublesho I can't believe you've gone 2 years on WM6.5!
> 
> I nearly threw mine in the bin after 6 months it was so bad. Seriously, you must flash it to Android. It will be like buying a new phone. The HD2 is very capable (apart from the small internal memory). You won't regret it, just make sure you find a good easy to follow guide with a tried and tested rom (i used a DFT one). :thumb:


:lol: I don't think it's that bad TBH but I know it's limited in what it can do. I have been meaning to go android for quite a while but never got around to it.

I'm gonna use this guide I think, hopefully tonight or this week - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=769026


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Thanks all for the excellent replies have decided on the HTC one X. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Good choice. Having said that, if you had got any of the main protagonists then you would be getting a good phone anyway!


----------



## NoSaint (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm loving my One X - it isn't perfect, but it makes my old Desire look (and feel) like a brick. You won't regret it.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

LG GB102 - Got mine £3.95 from Carphone Warehouse :thumb:
Admittedly it doesn't have:
camera
games
mp3 capability
internet browsing
social networking
ETC. 

:lol:

Get an iphone 4s - I know a few people who have them and are constantly raving about how good they are


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

adf27 said:


> Get an iphone 4s - I know a few people who have them and are constantly raving about how good they are


Really, they rave about them do they? I have never heard anyone tell me they have one, and certainly not tell me how good they are.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

alipman said:


> Really, they rave about them do they? I have never heard anyone tell me they have one, and certainly not tell me how good they are.


Serious?

O wait


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Shiny said:


> I was an Android/HTC man, had the HD2 (flashed to Android) for 2 years and thought it was so much better than the iphone (although i had never owned one).
> 
> Until i got an iP4s this Christmas, it is better in most respects, not so good in others. The apps are generally much better than Android and they nearly always work, and with the daily "FreeApp" apps, there are loads of paid apps on offer.
> 
> ...


Hearing this more and more.

I myself was had a real hatred of Apple - always had Windows Mobiles etc. I said Android was going to be awesome when it came out but as usual Google dragged their feet so much it was silly. Anyone remember the competition they ran for developers that flopped?

I ended up getting a iPhone 3G. It was good. Had its limitations but what worked worked really well.....now with 4S, Macbook Air, wife with 4S and iPad.

"If Apple do it, it does it very well" As much as I despise the way they do some things they do a lot of things very well.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

alipman said:


> Really, they rave about them do they? I have never heard anyone tell me they have one, and certainly not tell me how good they are.


Maybe you are stuck in the 80s :lol::lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

NoSaint said:


> I'm loving my One X - it isn't perfect, but it makes my old Desire look (and feel) like a brick. You won't regret it.


Really? I thought the X would feel like a brick as it is massive!


----------



## mrbubba (Mar 20, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> Really? I thought the X would feel like a brick as it is massive!


I thought that too, but its so light!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

It isn't the weight I am worried about, it is more the sheer size of it!


----------

